# Corima Aero HP vs. Reynolds DV vs. Zipp 404's



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Can anyone provide any comparisons with respect to build quality, performance and any other input betwee the above wheelsets? 

I can't get past the "cheap" aesthetic looking quality of Zipp's for a $2,000 wheelset you would think that the finish would be a little better rather than looking like someone slapped some carbon and glue together.


----------



## Zeedje (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I am also interested in exactly these three sets. Anyone who have made a comparison?
I weigh 205lbs, any inputs?

/ Zed


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone???

Zeedje, have you made a decision, if so, which wheelset did you go with?


----------



## Zeedje (Jun 13, 2007)

No I have not got any more info other than the Corima Co assures me that their wheels will hold up. I am most interested in the Reynolds, but they also cost the most... and they recommend more spokes (and less aerodynamic gain) than the Corimas so I have not decided yet.

Regards/ Zeedje


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Reynolds customer service is not so hot, and after dealing with them recently, i won't recommend their wheels. however, Reynolds uses the best hub (in my opinion).

Zipp CS is good. their hubs spin forever. their wheels are popular because they're good. they offer a Clydesdale version.

can't help with performance or Corimas.

when dropping $2k on a wheelset, i'd look at more than just the wheels. CS would be a large factor.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have all three brands. My wheels are older, a few years old. My Zipps are 303s and I have Corima 4-spoke rear/Aero front with 12 spokes. I assume you are talking about tubular rims as spending big $ for carbon clinchers makes no sense to me.

The Reynolds have the best rims by far. The rear hub in my Reynolds sucks, but the front and the rim quality is super. My poor hub is an American Classic..Ugg. I also have some low profile Cirro Reynolds climbing wheels that are excellent quality, too.

The Zipps (that I have) are pretty cheezy. Mine are, it must be said, an older model, but the rims are all dented-looking and the braking is grabby and noisy. They are said to break, too. Mine had rear bearings go out and servicing that hub..not easy. I re-spoked my front after breaking a spoke, and there was loose stuff inside the rim..Foam or something..Squeeky, too, from the rear bearings..the tire valve hole is too big and the valve rattles around in it, if I don't put a dab of silicone sealer around the stem.. A shallow shape that doesn't seem to fit some tubular tires..The Tufo brand seems to go onto my Zipps better than others. Tufos ride like crap (in my experience) but they do suit the Zipp rims.

The Corimas are ok. Nice carbon and good hubs. The 4 spoke rear is a bit noisy in the wind. The hubs are good.

Can't really advise on which you should get, but I would, from my experience, be more likely to look at the Reynolds line. The thing is: All these wheels are cutting edge and constantly changing. Maybe customer service should be considered..Zipp was pretty good in getting me hub components..Reynolds..not so good..they told me to call American Classic...Corima..never had any issues with those wheels so I don't know about their customer service..I only use the Corimas for time trials.

Good wheels will really make a big difference in your cycling..enjoy..
Don Hanson


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

reynolds have the best quality. 

I've heard that the corima's price goes way up when they go through a distributer in the US.

Zipps are one of the most aero, not as durable though.


I would go handbuilts sooooo much better.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

hate to say this again but i currently own Zipp 404 tubulars and so far it's been a " zoom zoom " experience ( sorry i'm a Mazda RX-7 guy ) heheh


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I
> The Reynolds have the best rims by far. The rear hub in my Reynolds sucks, but the front and the rim quality is super. My poor hub is an American Classic..Ugg. I also have some low profile Cirro Reynolds climbing wheels that are excellent quality, too.


just so it's known, the new Reynolds roll on DT hubs. i had the pleasure of rebuilding a Cirro last week. what a time consuming process, having to put in every rim insert.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

It seems like the Corima's are the only factory wheels (other than Zipps and Reynolds) that come with a 24 spoke rear. I'd prefer to find the best combination of price/stiffness/performance. I personally do not like the finish quality of the Zipp rims.

Based upon the information posted at http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-4934445.html the Shimano Dura-Ace Carbon 50's appear to fit the bill, but with a lesser spoke count???

The thing that has attracted me to the Corima Aero's is the price...$1,100-$1,200 from www.cyclesuperstore.ie. Will the additional $900 on a custom carbon wheelset be noticeable??


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> The thing that has attracted me to the Corima Aero's is the price...$1,100-$1,200 from www.cyclesuperstore.ie. Will the additional $900 on a custom carbon wheelset be noticeable??


I'm seeing 1,100 euros plus shipping overseas.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

925 -1,100 euros equals approx. $1,000 to $1,200 U.S. dollars. I was quoted around $50-75 for shipping a while ago from www.cyclesuperstore.ie.

Seems like a tough price to beat when looking at Zipps, Reynolds or others???


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> Seems like a tough price to beat when looking at Zipps, Reynolds or others???


Nope. As of today one euro = 1.362502 US dollar. So 1,100 euro is $1,500.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you end up buying from this online store? anyone here has experience with this website I guess the're based from Dublin,UK,, what about customs duties for a wheelset?,Thanks



uscsig51 said:


> 925 -1,100 euros equals approx. $1,000 to $1,200 U.S. dollars. I was quoted around $50-75 for shipping a while ago from www.cyclesuperstore.ie.
> 
> Seems like a tough price to beat when looking at Zipps, Reynolds or others???


----------



## ShouldBeWorking (Aug 12, 2011)

hi.
I live in Dublin (Ireland) and would happily vouch for the CycleSuperstore. It is an actual (2-storey) bike shop, so not just some online outfit. I have never bought a bike there, but I have picked up plenty of other cycling odds and ends there.

online site is pretty decent it seems... as it happens I am also considering their Corima Aero + tubular wheelset atm. currently a toss-up between the Corima's and some Fast Fowards. still undecided


----------

